# Shopping in the North?



## shopper (23 Nov 2009)

Hi,

I'm thinking about going to Newry or Enniskillen at the weekend to do some shopping. I know there may not be huge savings but have never been so i'm going for a change more than anything. 

Can you pay in shops with euros? I know they accept laser and credit cards but just wondering about cash? Do i need to change some euros to sterling?


----------



## Caveat (23 Nov 2009)

Lots of similar current threads shopper - try doing a search for 'newry' for example.


----------



## gipimann (23 Nov 2009)

Many shops in Newry accept euro (the exchange rate can vary), and I know Sainsbury's accept Laser, but I'm not sure about any other shops.

Might be useful to bring some sterling to get coffee or pay for parking.


----------



## Celtwytch (23 Nov 2009)

<see below>


----------



## Celtwytch (23 Nov 2009)

gipimann said:


> I know Sainsbury's accept Laser, but I'm not sure about any other shops.


 
Is this a recent development? The last time I was there, Sainsbury's didn't accept Laser, although a few other shops did. Most accept Euro, which is handy


----------



## colin79ie (24 Nov 2009)

Most shops accept your 'laser' card , as long as it has the Maestro service on it. It's not the laser that is working, it's the Maestro. Laser is an Irish thing. If your card says Maestro then you're laughing.

All shops accept Euro. Any who don't are mad. They set their own interest rates but ehy are usually competitive.

I do ALL my shopping in NI.


----------



## pansyflower (24 Nov 2009)

Lidl [or was it Aldi] in Newry refused my Laser card complete with Maestro, so have a back up plan.


----------



## Celtwytch (24 Nov 2009)

colin79ie said:


> If your card says Maestro then you're laughing.


 
I sure wasn't laughing when Sainsbury's refused to accept my Laser card - even though it says Maestro on it too ...

In fact, Maestro seems to be a bit hit and miss - I have tried using that in various countries and on several websites, and have rarely been successful.  Is it just me?


----------



## shopper (24 Nov 2009)

I have used my laser card (with maestro) in shops in London no problem earlier in the year so hopefully will be able to use it. Thanks for your replies


----------



## gipimann (24 Nov 2009)

Celtwytch,
I'm sure I saw a sign last time I was in Sainsbury's (about 8 wks ago) saying that they now accepted laser.  I know they didn't for a long time.


----------



## quarterfloun (24 Nov 2009)

Maestro is pants. I had a row in Morrisons in Cornwall. They had a big Maestro sign up so I filled up the jeep and went to pay with my laser (Maestro). Big mistake. I had my row and then paid with cash but it's not the point - if they have the sign up then their systems should honour it. Why are we using Maestro instead of Visa Electron or similar? Top bloke at bank on bung would be my guess.


----------



## Herb (24 Nov 2009)

Your local teachers would most likely be able to advise you...


----------



## Celtwytch (24 Nov 2009)

gipimann said:


> Celtwytch,
> I'm sure I saw a sign last time I was in Sainsbury's (about 8 wks ago) saying that they now accepted laser. I know they didn't for a long time.


 
Thanks for that, Gipimann   It has been a couple of months since I shopped there, so the sign has obviously appeared in the meantime.


----------



## hopalong (9 Mar 2010)

has sainsburys in newry been refurbished,and is it still 2 hrs parking there,with buttercrane free.


----------



## Caveat (9 Mar 2010)

hopalong said:


> has sainsburys in newry been refurbished,


 
Ongoing.



> and is it still 2 hrs parking there,with buttercrane free.


 
Yes, AFAIK.


----------



## hopalong (10 Mar 2010)

going to be pay and display soon in buttercrane,machines are installed.


----------



## Caveat (10 Mar 2010)

Sainsburys is definitely still first 2 hours free though (when you spend over £20). At least it was last Saturday.


----------



## Bill Struth (10 Mar 2010)

Herb said:


> Your local teachers would most likely be able to advise you...


 You should do stand up...


----------



## lollimurphy (24 Mar 2010)

I've been shopping up North a few times and have paid with my laser with no problems..

Is it free of charge to pay with laser for every transaction? Does it cost more to just take out the cash at the ATM?


----------

